
The W3C’s plan for DRM in HTML5 is a betrayal to all Web users - klez
https://app.classeur.io/#!/files/EwZcHUKt79Zqc6RgVrNa
======
Zekio
does it even matter, browsers don't follow w3c anymore do they?

Didn't all major browsers follow the
[https://whatwg.org/](https://whatwg.org/) spec instead?

